

AngularJS Full Stack Tutorial: Learn to quickly build modern web apps - ericmsimons
http://www.thinkster.io/pick/521e8672e2a3b28f98000314/angularjs-tutorial-learn-to-build-modern-web-apps

======
jmsbrwr
AngularJS AND Fantasy Football? This is like a dream come true.

~~~
cmacnasty
Amen. I did a double take when I saw that...

------
gailees
can't wait to do this!

